# HBO: Gennady Golovkin vs. Martin Murray RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fights starting now. I'm also looking for a place to watch


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I love how this is on C5 in the UK. Just got this up on the tv, mmm. for a place to watch try vipbox


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I love how this is on C5 in the UK. Just got this up on the tv, mmm. for a place to watch try vipbox


Thanks mane. I finally found a site :good


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Chacal said:


> I love how this is on C5 in the UK. Just got this up on the tv, mmm. for a place to watch try vipbox


Thanks, I was fucking around with proxy servers that didn't work


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Murray is toast


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

anyone any idea how to get rid of the adds? adblock won't work


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Murray 1-0


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Uneventful round one. Murray holding whenever he gets the chance.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Murray is schooling him

2-0


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

I got it 2-0 for the grey add that blocks my view

damn you addblocker


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

People were saying Ward wouldn't be able to beat Golovkin on the inside because of a youtube video and here you see Murray disrupting Golovkin on the inside at will&nbsp;


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Murray up 2-1

He spent too much time on the ropes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Murray down body shot. Takes a second knee. 
He survives the round


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Murray barely survived the round, knocked down twice on right hands to the body.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

38-36 GGG


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Another big round for Golovkin but Murray did better, landed some of his own but was bloodied up real well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

48-45 GGG

I wonder how Kessler would do against him


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Lampley's cheerleading right now, he's calling a lot of shots that are getting blocked or missing. 


GGG 3-2 plus the 2 kd's


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

GGG has a way of throwing a jab and position his body in a way making it impossible for his opponent to counter over the top

very very interesting

I've seen this sooo many times and he makes it look easy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

58-54 GGG


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Golovkin is messing Murray up. Murray lands some but it does not seem to affect GGG at all.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, has GGG ever undergone PED testing?


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Great fight so far. Another Golovkin round, relentless pressure by GGG.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm cringing with each punch GGG lands just like I did when Kovalev was landing on BHOP


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

68-63


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Just out of curiosity, has GGG ever undergone PED testing?


in the Olympics


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Murray is getting absolutely punished. How he stood up to that is a mystery.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

78-72 GGG

Murray getting slathered now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GGG is just eating shots


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Murray did well. Not enough to win the round but still.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

88-81 GGG


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Golovkin has Margarito-esqu endurance with Tyson power

Just for shits and giggles, his next opponent should demand testing


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Murray gets knocked down at the end of the round. Terrific fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Murray knocked down with seconds left. Makes it out the round
98-89 GGG


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

I had Murray winning that round until the knockdown! Whatever happens from now he can be proud of himself.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Golovkin has Margarito-esqu endurance with Tyson power
> 
> Just for shits and giggles, his next opponent should demand testing


The state commisions do their standard testing. It's not like he'es never gone untested as a pro.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

And stilll


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

And there is it! Valiant effort from Murray.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The ref stops it while Murray is on the ropes


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Ref stops the fight. GGG by TKO 11. Very good scrap, Murray deserves credit.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Murray gave GGG a decent fight, true warrior with a granite chin. Fair dues to him tonight, he earned every penny


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> in the Olympics


I'm talking in the pros


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Great effort from Murray. There's a lot to like about him and I hope he gets another shot at a title again some day. What's that now, 19 stoppages in a row for GGG? Beast!


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Very impressed by Golovkin. Kept the pressure up the entire fight, going twelve will be no problem. Murray did very well but was still systematically broken down. I gave him round two the rest went to Golovkin.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: fuck off Lampley


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mal said:


> The state commisions do their standard testing. It's not like he'es never gone untested as a pro.


You know what type of testing I'm talking about


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm talking in the pros


in the pros, I don't think he's ever done blood testing or random drug testing. I'm sure if he fought Chavez Jr, Haymon would make him take USADA testing


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> in the pros, I don't think he's ever done blood testing or random drug testing. I'm sure if he fought Chavez Jr, Haymon would make him take USADA testing


I'm not saying he's winning because he's on something because he's a very skillful fighter. But there are some things he's doing that make me as a fan think and recommend his future opponents demand testing


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Good fight.

GGG a G.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkin gets hit too much.
He can take it but that's way too relaxed, and can lose him fights against someone like Ward or Andre Dirrell if it starts becoming a habit.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

GGG is so overhyped as fuck. How this guy has got the hype behind him despite looking average it's crazy. Hes facing tailor made guys and his division is weak, its not his fault that thats the case but once he steps up the journey as the next big thing in boxing is over.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Golovkin gets hit too much.
> He can take it but that's way too relaxed, and can lose him fights against someone like Ward or Andre Dirrell if it starts becoming a habit.


If it becomes a habit. It looked more like he just didnt give a fuck if he got hit or not because Murray is very featherfisted. Would he fight the same way against a guy with more power? I dont think so.
Would love to see him against Quillin or Lemieux.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

AzarZ said:


> GGG is so overhyped as fuck. How this guy has got the hype behind him despite looking average it's crazy. Hes facing tailor made guys and his division is weak, its not his fault that thats the case but once he steps up the journey as the next big thing in boxing is over.


How does he look average? Agreed on the division but the guy (from my limited perspective):

- has power, and lots of it
- great pressure fighter
- chin
- stamina
- technical skills


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

GGG should fight a more powerful puncher at 160, but they don't want to fight him

Another interesting thing is GGG had a high output, but looked like he was barely even breathing hard or broke a sweat


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm not saying he's winning because he's on something because he's a very skillful fighter. *But there are some things he's doing that make me as a fan think* and recommend his future opponents demand testing


Such as?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> Golovkin gets hit too much.
> He can take it but that's way too relaxed, and can lose him fights against someone like Ward or Andre Dirrell if it starts becoming a habit.


Golovkin didn't respect Murray's power.
Still he was way too careless with his defense.

And very average speed-wise - almost old Chavez-like with his grind-you-down routine.

Not one of Gena's best nights.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Golovkin has Margarito-esqu endurance with Tyson power
> 
> Just for shits and giggles, his next opponent should demand testing


Am I missing something here? You are aware that every fighter, after every international bought (regional titles upwards) get tested after every fight, yeah?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm not saying he's winning because he's on something because he's a very skillful fighter. But there are some things he's doing that make me as a fan think and recommend his future opponents demand testing


I got you. If I was fighting him, I'd ask for the testing just in case.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

GGG too good for TV


----------



## panchman69 (Oct 7, 2013)

Against stevens he boxed very well in the beginning.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Am I missing something here?


Yes


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mal said:


> Such as?


I'm not going to say on record because it's nothing he's done that I can factually say with certainty that he's taking something.

Would you have a problem with his future opponents requesting additional testing outside of the standard commissions?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Yes


What?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I got you. If I was fighting him, I'd ask for the testing just in case.


That's all I'm saying. If he pasts his tests with flying colors then KO's his opponent in the first round, even better


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> GGG is so overhyped as fuck. How this guy has got the hype behind him despite looking average it's crazy. Hes facing tailor made guys and his division is weak, its not his fault that thats the case but once he steps up the journey as the next big thing in boxing is over.


Tailor made?

Aint you a Stevenson fan?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What?


Standard commission testing sucks


----------



## boxingfan (Aug 1, 2013)

did anyone manage to see/find out the punch stats?


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

boxingfan said:


> did anyone manage to see/find out the punch stats?


816 punches thrown, 219 land

from ggg's twitter


----------



## boxingfan (Aug 1, 2013)

high ouptut! cheers dude


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Golovkin gave Murray a beating. Props to Martin for giving G some good work, dude has balls.


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Kazakhstan is part of the asian bracket in the quadrennially held Asian games, and all of their athletes has a reputation of being tough and having great endurance,,even if they're a poor, relatively new nation.

I don't believe he's doing illegal stuff.

Some people are just tough and have super cardio.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm not going to say on record because it's nothing he's done that I can factually say with certainty that he's taking something.


Well, you can say what you see that leads you to come to that conclusion. Besides, you are within your right to express. This is just a message board, not some press statement that will result in some suit. Spit it out.



BoxingGenius27 said:


> Would you have a problem with his future opponents requesting additional testing outside of the standard commissions?


Of course not. Why the heck would I? :huh


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Standard commission testing sucks


And yet they have caught many fighters.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Standard commission testing sucks


Luis Ortiz disagrees with you. But then of course there's an international conspiracy against him. Carry on.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

damn it all......why was this fight at 5 PM...........


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm not going to say on record because it's nothing he's done that I can factually say with certainty that he's taking something.
> 
> Would you have a problem with his future opponents requesting additional testing outside of the standard commissions?


I hope you're not accusing him of back acne.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

conradically said:


> I hope you're not accusing him of back acne.


lol no, I was never a part of that


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> damn it all......why was this fight at 5 PM...........


Monaco.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mal said:


> Well, you can say what you see that leads you to come to that conclusion. Besides, you are within your right to express. This is just a message board, not some press statement that will result in some suit. Spit it out.
> 
> Of course not. Why the heck would I? :huh


Ok, I have my suspicions. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Ok, I have my suspicions. I'll leave it at that.


Caammaaan!!! :smile This is what this board is for, to talk about stuff like this.

What's the cause of this suspicion? You have no reason not to say, unless it's:
a) total bullshit
b) too silly to repeat

Posters have given their reasons about MP and FMjr before. Don't be coy. :hey


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mal said:


> And yet they have caught many fighters.





Boggle said:


> Luis Ortiz disagrees with you. But then of course there's an international conspiracy against him. Carry on.


VADA is the best available.

Commission testing sucks


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> And yet they have caught many fighters.


A single predetermined urine test after the fight isn't adequate enough. Those are just IQ tests instead of drug tests


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bulakenyo said:


> Kazakhstan is part of the asian bracket in the quadrennially held Asian games, and all of their athletes has a reputation of being tough and having great endurance,,even if they're a poor, relatively new nation.
> 
> I don't believe he's doing illegal stuff.
> 
> Some people are just tough and have super cardio.


I know Kazakhstan borders Russia but interesting read

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/reuters/article-2948974/Doping-Russian-probe-defining-moment-doping-says-U-S-boss.html

The probe into allegations of widespread doping in Russia is looming as the critical battle in the global fight against drugs in sport, the head of the United States Anti-Doping Agency (USADA) said.
The World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA) has set up an independent commission to investigate claims of systematic doping among Russian athletes and USADA chief Travis Tygart said the findings could prove to be a turning point for all sports.
"This investigation that WADA has undertaken into Russia is so critically important right now," Tygart told a high-level doping conference in Singapore on Wednesday.
"There are allegations out there that have been portrayed in the media (and) there are facts that back some of those allegations.
"We can argue about the credibility of those facts at this point but there are facts out there which is what initiated WADA's investigation.
"And that's why it's a defining moment, if not the defining moment, where a country that's alleged, along with its anti-doping organisations, its lab, other sport federations, of doping its athletes in order to win on the world stage."
Russian sports officials have denied allegations, which were aired in a German TV documentary but have not been verified by Reuters, of widespread doping and corruption in Russia, despite a recent spate of positive tests.
Last month, Russia's anti-doping agency announced that three Olympic walking champions, Olga Kaniskina, Valery Borchin, Sergei Kirdyapkin, as well as the 2011 world champion Sergei Bakulin and the 2011 World silver medallist Vladimir Kanaykin had all been suspended for doping infringements.
A week later, Valentin Maslakov announced he was resigning as head coach while Russia's Athletics Federation (VFLA) president Valentin Balakhnichev intends to step down from his job next week.
Tygart, the former lawyer turned anti-drugs crusader who helped unmask American cyclist Lance Armstrong's long drug use, told Reuters that the outcomes of the Russian investigation would have wider implications for athletes all over the world.
"When there's evidence of these types of allegations, it's incumbent upon the overseers of the whole anti-doping program, WADA, and its role under the code, to fully vet and investigate the allegations that have been made and hold any people that have violated the rules accountable," he said.
"That ultimately is what gives confidence to clean athletes around the world who are otherwise being held to the highest standards.
"If one country is not held to that standard and they go to the (Olympic) Games and they win... if that was not done the right way, and the allegations prove to be true and athletes who won in those events shouldn't have won because they violated the rules, then they've got to be held accountable." (Editing by Sudipto Ganguly/Mitch Phillips)


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/re...oment-doping-says-U-S-boss.html#ixzz3SR5IzXr1 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Golovkin seems to be able to absorb a lot of punches without incurring much damage, but it sort of reminds me of those Korea vs Philippines boxing encounters back in the day.

All Korean boxers are like frickin zombies, they could absorb all sorts of head shots without flinching, it was impressive, scary and nuts to see.

What Filipino fighters were instructed to do was go more to the body, (not a Filipino boxers natural instinct) where the Koreans are more vulnerable.

Not so with Japanese fighters. They're technically good, but not as tough as Koreans, who probably were born and raised in tougher circumstances.

And Kazahks in asian sports are known as tough underdogs. Not a lot of budget for aports, but very game.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2015/feb/03/russian-child-athletes-doping-school-sports-minister

Russian child athletes are taking banned substances while still at school, the countryâ€™s sports minister Vitaly Mutko has claimed.
With Russia enduring doping scandals for months, Mutko vowed to crack down on doping among child athletes, which he suggested was the result of a system where youth coaches can be paid sizeable bonuses when young athletes win competitions.
A holdover from the Soviet era, Russia has hundreds of childrenâ€™s sports academies spanning dozens of summer and Winter Olympic sports.
While discussing ways to strengthen Russiaâ€™s anti-doping enforcement, Mutko said: â€œWe will go down to childrenâ€™s sports schools to give a slap on the wrist to coaches who want to win some kind of championship at any price and get a bonus,â€ in comments reported by R-Sport.
In cases of youth doping, â€œthe [athlete] gets into the national team and canâ€™t fulfil his potential,â€ he added. Mutko said Russia was pouring â€œcolossal resourcesâ€ into the fight against doping.
The World Anti-Doping Agency and the IAAF have each opened investigations into claims of systematic doping by Russian athletes, following the broadcast in December of a German TV documentary in which whistleblowers alleged drug use in Russian track and field, and the Russian national anti-doping agency covered up positive tests by leading Russian athletes, claims that Rusada has denied.
Last month, athleticsâ€™ world governing body said that since it introduced biological passports in 2009, more than half of all athletes banned under the testing system were Russians. So far this year, four Russian Olympic champions have been banned under the system, including 3,000-metre steeplechase winnerYuliya Zaripova, who stands to lose her 2012 Olympic gold medal after being banned last Friday.
However, Mutko insisted Russia was not a world leader in doping, and that the percentage of its athletes caught using banned substances â€œis like in America, England, and all the other countries. The [anti-doping] system works.â€
Four top Russian race-walkers are under investigation by the IAAF over claims they broke the terms of their suspensions by competing at a Russian regional meet in December. They include the Olympic champion Elena Lashmanova who is currently banned for two years for doping


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I know Kazakhstan borders Russia but interesting read
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/reuters/article-2948974/Doping-Russian-probe-defining-moment-doping-says-U-S-boss.html
> 
> ...


Personally I think all fighter are on someting and at the same time are innocent until proven guilty (if you catch my drift)

GGG hasn't been located in Kazahstan for a long time though. first germany now the us


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I know Kazakhstan borders Russia but interesting read
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/reuters/article-2948974/Doping-Russian-probe-defining-moment-doping-says-U-S-boss.html
> 
> ...


Kazakhstan is not Russia, though.

They've been by themselves for 25 or so years now.

They're a poor country, I doubt very much that they spend a lot on their sports department.

Thailand, Taiwan, Indonesia and a handful of "weak" sport asian countries spend a lot more on sports than them.

They're just proud, resilient people who love to compete. We see that everytime on the asian stage.

They seem to be better organized and more prepared than Uzbekistan, Kyrgystan and Tajikistan though.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

AzarZ said:


> GGG is so overhyped as fuck. How this guy has got the hype behind him despite looking average it's crazy. Hes facing tailor made guys and his division is weak, its not his fault that thats the case but once he steps up the journey as the next big thing in boxing is over.


Man you don't know shit about Martin Murray, guy would be a top contender in any era of Boxing, he's a genuine World Class fighter that most thought beat Sturm and Martinez, he easily could have got those decisions, GGG just stopped a World Class fighter, the second best in the division, the lineal champ Cotto ain't got shit on these guys, Murray gives Cotto a beating. There is no one as good as Murray currently in the MW division bar GGG. Murray is underhyped as fuck.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> A single predetermined urine test after the fight isn't adequate enough. Those are just IQ tests instead of drug tests


I just said they've caught others before.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mal said:


> Caammaaan!!! :smile This is what this board is for, to talk about stuff like this.
> 
> What's the cause of this suspicion? You have no reason not to say, unless it's:
> a) total bullshit
> ...


I've already given my suspicions. It's his Mike Tyson power combined with Margarito-esqu endurance. He effortlessly threw almost 1000 punches in 11 rounds and didn't even break a sweat and seemed to barely be fatigued.

Of course this isn't enough to absolutely say someone is juicing because someone can naturally do this as well.

But given the FACT, that GGG has never been randomly tested with unlimited blood testing and urine testing in professional fights, I recommend his future opponents ask for such testing. When guys like Victor Conte speak, I listen. He says commission testing is a joke, gave his reasons that make a lot of sense to me. Myself and many others agree with him; commission testing does suck and if you get caught, it's more because you were recklessly taking PED's than them having an adequate system.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Personally I think all fighter are on someting and at the same time are innocent until proven guilty (if you catch my drift)
> 
> GGG hasn't been located in Kazahstan for a long time though. first germany now the us


I just don't see what's wrong with his future opponents requesting additional testing before getting in the ring with him even though he's never failed one test.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> I just said they've caught others before.


yeah but I'm backing BoxingGenius's claim that the standard testing isn't good enough. I'm glad the WBC is stepping up the drug testing


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah but I'm backing BoxingGenius's claim that the standard testing isn't good enough. I'm glad the WBC is stepping up the drug testing


I'm all for better testing.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I've already given my suspicions. It's his Mike Tyson power combined with Margarito-esqu endurance. He effortlessly threw almost 1000 punches in 11 rounds and didn't even break a sweat and seemed to barely be fatigued.
> 
> Of course this isn't enough to absolutely say someone is juicing because someone can naturally do this as well.
> 
> But given the FACT, that GGG has never been randomly tested with unlimited blood testing and urine testing in professional fights, I recommend his future opponents ask for such testing. When guys like Victor Conte speak, I listen. He says commission testing is a joke, gave his reasons that make a lot of sense to me. Myself and many others agree with him; commission testing does suck and if you get caught, it's more because you were recklessly taking PED's than them having an adequate system.


Fair enough. I see no reason to suspect anything from Golovkin myself. I'm all for better testing, but the things that make you 'suspect' aren't anything that raises a flag IMO.


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

There really are just tough animals out there. And some of them luckily are involved in boxing.

Here is one example of Philippines vs Korea fights uploaded on YT (could not find older fights)

Senrima vs Pacquiao (audio is out of sync. Jump to 4 minute mark for the fight)

Senrima's a Korean but naturalized Japanese and living in Japan at the time.

Flush shots from 122 lbs Pac, and he goes forward like it's nothing.
(TKO finish is BS. he could have continued, no problem, btw)


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mal said:


> Fair enough. I see no reason to suspect anything from Golovkin myself. I'm all for better testing, but the things that make you 'suspect' aren't anything that raises a flag IMO.


It's very odd for a 158 lb fighter that can make 154 to be hitting like a heavyweight... Doesn't mean that he's on something, but his opponents should ask for additional testing


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> It's very odd for a 158 lb fighter that can make 154 to be hitting like a heavyweight... Doesn't mean that he's on something, but his opponents should ask for additional testing


Well it is odd, but unusual ability is by definition odd. Marvin Hagler had an odd chin, very unusual. Ali had odd footwork and reflexes. Very odd. Sugar Ray Leonard could throw really fast combinations -- odd.

The way Michael Jordan scored 38 with a bad case of the flu against Utah in the 97 finals -- boy that was odd. I'm just saying it was odd.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> It's very odd for a 158 lb fighter that can make 154 to be hitting like a heavyweight... Doesn't mean that he's on something, but his opponents should ask for additional testing


I don't think you can take it too literally when one says he hits like a HW. Some guys just have the power. Tito Trinidad and Julian Jackson were renown hitter for their size. Henry Armstrong threw with volume and with a lot of power. Also to a lesser extent, Paul Williams. High volume whom could knock you out.

You should also take into consideration, as they said in the telecast, he's fought 9 times in 24 months. That keeps you sharp and in shape. His punch placement along with his excellent technique are I believe his biggest assets. And again, fighting so actively only makes those better.

Anyway, you care entitled to your suspicions, no matter how much a stretch they are. If additional testing is requested, I doubt they would put up a fuss. I like VADA over USADA personally. Cheaper and proven to be effective. they just need to have the state commissions in on it. I don't like the testing agencies going only through their clients, i.e. the boxer or promoter.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

conradically said:


> Well it is odd, but unusual ability is by definition odd. Marvin Hagler had an odd chin, very unusual. Ali had odd footwork and reflexes. Very odd. Sugar Ray Leonard could throw really fast combinations -- odd.
> 
> The way Michael Jordan scored 38 with a bad case of the flu against Utah in the 97 finals -- boy that was odd. I'm just saying it was odd.


I always thought LeBron, having an NBA sized body at 18, that of a power forward and being quick as a 2 guard was odd.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

conradically said:


> Well it is odd, but unusual ability is by definition odd. Marvin Hagler had an odd chin, very unusual. Ali had odd footwork and reflexes. Very odd. Sugar Ray Leonard could throw really fast combinations -- odd.
> 
> The way Michael Jordan scored 38 with a bad case of the flu against Utah in the 97 finals -- boy that was odd. I'm just saying it was odd.


There are many things that are unusual when talking about ATG's in their respective sports. They wouldn't be ATG's if they showed usual abilities. But just as I said earlier, unusual ability doesn't automatically spell PED user.

Maybe GGG was born with abnormal stamina/strength and trains really hard in the mountains somewhere in high altitude. If asked, I doubt he'd turn down additional PED testing. I just know that if I was a pro boxer, I'm not stepping one foot in the ring until he undergoes additional tests. As stated previously, he hasn't done anything to make one say with certainty that's he's on something. I just wouldn't fight him without the additional tests, plain and simple.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mal said:


> Anyway, you care entitled to your suspicions, no matter how much a stretch they are.


How is me saying if I was a boxer facing GGG, I would ask for additional testing, a stretch?

Before we even started this convo, I honestly told you that I can't "prove" GGG is taking anything. You then baited me to give my reasoning why "I suspect" he should undergo additional tests outside of standard testing even though I admitted my suspicions weren't fact based. Then when I give you what you asked, you say it's a stretch?

Well, duh!!!

Why do you think I was reluctant to say why in the first place. Why even ask if you already knew this?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> How is me saying if I was a boxer facing GGG, I would ask for additional testing, a stretch?
> 
> Before we even started this convo, I honestly told you that I can't "prove" GGG is taking anything. You then baited me to give my reasoning why "I suspect" he should undergo additional tests outside of standard testing even though I admitted my suspicions weren't fact based. Then when I give you what you asked, you say it's a stretch?
> 
> ...




I didn't say you asking is a stretch. I already said that was fine. I said the reasons of your suspicion are a stretch. Relax guy, we're just having a friendly discussion on this.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm not saying he's winning because he's on something because he's a very skillful fighter. But there are some things he's doing that make me as a fan think and recommend his future opponents demand testing


The kind of testing you're proposing isn't going to detect the kind of doping you think he could be doing.

Testing in boxing is shit. Even Olympic style 365 24/7 is pretty beatable.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

So when someone like Floyd looks untouchable its hard work and dedication but when others do it they must be cheating. Get tha fuck outta here.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

GGG looked like he was a bit conflicted between KO'ing Murray as soon as he could and getting some rounds in, as there seemed to be large portions of many rounds where GGG was just happy to cautiously stalk Murray.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bulakenyo said:


> Kazakhstan is part of the asian bracket in the quadrennially held Asian games, and all of their athletes has a reputation of being tough and having great endurance,*even if they're a poor*, relatively new nation.
> 
> I don't believe he's doing illegal stuff.
> 
> Some people are just tough and have super cardio.


They are not poor, maybe the average guy on the street is not swimming in money (don't think there is a lot of abject poverty at the same time), but it has a lot of oil reserves. In any case, it is a lot better off than its neighbours


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> They are not poor, maybe the average guy on the street is not swimming in money (don't think there is a lot of abject poverty at the same time), but it has a lot of oil reserves. In any case, it is a lot better off than its neighbours


Maybe they have gotten a little better, financially, as a country, I'll take your word for it.

All I've been seeing from them since they first joined the Asian games in 1994 was comparing it to something like that new transferee kid in school who looks poor and a little shabby, but is a nice kid and you don't wanna make him feel poor or feel out of place in school.

I do agree that KAZ seems more organized and funded in olympic sports compared to neighboring "stan" ex-USSR countries.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: this thread, he's not doing anything he hasn't been doing since his amateur days. He's always hit hard and he's always had an iron chin, the rest is hard training which we can see he does in videos and perfect technique, gtfo with unfounded PHD accusationa mayn


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> Man you don't know shit about Martin Murray, guy would be a top contender in any era of Boxing, he's a genuine World Class fighter that most thought beat Sturm and Martinez, he easily could have got those decisions, GGG just stopped a World Class fighter, the second best in the division, the lineal champ Cotto ain't got shit on these guys, Murray gives Cotto a beating. There is no one as good as Murray currently in the MW division bar GGG. Murray is underhyped as fuck.


If boxing were a sport where the right man won 100% of the time, Murray would have entered the fight undefeated and as the WBC titlist. As it stands he should have an argument for being 2nd best middleweight in the division having drawn against Sturm, beaten Martinez and put up a decent fight against Golovkin. Unfortunately boxing doesn't work like that, if Cotto fights his next bout at a catch weight against Bradley (joke of a fight) he's somehow still number one at middleweight by definition. If we start seeing soft defences like that then in my mind at least he is no better than Stevenson.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I've already given my suspicions. It's his Mike Tyson power combined with Margarito-esqu endurance. He effortlessly threw almost 1000 punches in 11 rounds and didn't even break a sweat and seemed to barely be fatigued.
> 
> Of course this isn't enough to absolutely say someone is juicing because someone can naturally do this as well.
> 
> But given the FACT, that GGG has never been randomly tested with unlimited blood testing and urine testing in professional fights, I recommend his future opponents ask for such testing. When guys like Victor Conte speak, I listen. He says commission testing is a joke, gave his reasons that make a lot of sense to me. Myself and many others agree with him; commission testing does suck and if you get caught, it's more because you were recklessly taking PED's than them having an adequate system.


I disagree completely that Golovkin was showing no / little fatigue and effortlessly threw almost 1000 punches. In some rounds he clearly slowed, pushed with his punches and was sluggish. However I very much agree with the sentiment about testing. The more testing the better in my eyes.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I just don't see what's wrong with his future opponents requesting additional testing before getting in the ring with him even though he's never failed one test.


Well, although I don't share you're suspicion I agree with opponents in general asking each other for additional testing. personally I think GGG is just very heavy handed, big forearms to


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

Good fight.Murray took a beating, but he fought his heart out.

Golovkin won by a mile, but i didn't like how he seemed to get frustrated in the last few rounds at Murray being able to hang in there, defence started fragmenting(which may have been more to do with knowing Murray had nothing on his punches) and he started to throw some hideous telegraphed hooks trying to solve Murray's basic high guard.Great punch variety, but not enough counterpunching for my liking.It was a very "i'll throw three or four punches at you, then i'll let you throw some back at me" kind of fight.Not much countering of Murray's featherfisted combinations despite him being quite open throughout the fight.

Murray just doesn't have any real consistent offensive tools though.With a good right hand and left-hook this could have been a much harder fight for Golovkin.Or maybe he would just have gone through the gears with more purpose.Murray's basic powershots other than the left uppercut and hook to the body are pathetically delivered, one of the worst right hands you'll ever see in a middleweight world title fight.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Tailor made?
> 
> Aint you a Stevenson fan?


Boxing has been shit last yr because of the politics n its defo affected Stevensons rep but Stevenson never got an ounce of the hype GGG has been getting n he was deservedly the foty in 2013.



KO-KING said:


> Man you don't know shit about Martin Murray, guy would be a top contender in any era of Boxing, he's a genuine World Class fighter that most thought beat Sturm and Martinez, he easily could have got those decisions, GGG just stopped a World Class fighter, the second best in the division, the lineal champ Cotto ain't got shit on these guys, Murray gives Cotto a beating. There is no one as good as Murray currently in the MW division bar GGG. Murray is underhyped as fuck.


Murrays defo underated fighter here in the uk but he's a limited fighter at best, got shitload of heart n deserves props for not being afraid to travel to other ppls backyard. Haven't seen his fight with Sturm, Martinez was done by the time Murray faced him n he fucked up his knee a few days before that fight.



knowimuch said:


> How does he look average? Agreed on the division but the guy (from my limited perspective):
> 
> - has power, and lots of it
> - great pressure fighter
> ...


Hes a good fighter no doubt but ppl are talking about him as if hes the next Tyson/Foreman/boxing great, the hype he gets is insane. He can cut of the ring well but that isn't hard when you're not exactly fighting elusive guys or guys with good lateral movements. His stamina is still highly questionable. No head movement, slow, seems as if he can't fight on the backfoot. No-one can test GGGs vulnerabilities at MW. I think Ward would school him 12-0 even with his inactivity. I think a prime Froch would put a beat down on GGG, i would even favour this version of Froch over him. If he doesn't carry his power up to 168 I can see other guys giving him fits too.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> Boxing has been shit last yr because of the politics n its defo affected Stevensons rep but Stevenson never got an ounce of the hype GGG has been getting n he was deservedly the foty in 2013.


How are GGG's opponents tailor made? He's faced an unorthodox fighter in Proksa, a tricky boxer in Rosado, an experienced swarmer in Macklin, a banger in Stevens, a busy fighter in Geale and a huge strong fundamentally sound fighter in Murray and decimated them all.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> It's very odd for a 158 lb fighter that can make 154 to be hitting like a heavyweight... Doesn't mean that he's on something, but his opponents should ask for additional testing


How long have you been a fan of boxing? Fighters say that kind of bullshit line about hard-hitting fighters all the time, you idiot. Jesse James Leija said the same thing about Oscar De La Hoya and he fought Oscar at fucking lightweight.


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

I wouldn't call Murray fundamentally sound.It's obviously what he's going for, but his punching is far, far too sloppy for that accolade.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

AzarZ said:


> Hes a good fighter no doubt but ppl are talking about him as if hes the next Tyson/Foreman/boxing great, the hype he gets is insane. He can cut of the ring well but that isn't hard when you're not exactly fighting elusive guys or guys with good lateral movements. His stamina is still highly questionable. No head movement, slow, seems as if he can't fight on the backfoot. No-one can test GGGs vulnerabilities at MW. I think Ward would school him 12-0 even with his inactivity. I think a prime Froch would put a beat down on GGG, i would even favour this version of Froch over him. If he doesn't carry his power up to 168 I can see other guys giving him fits too.


Don't know about Froch but I have faith that GGG is the goods. True it would be interesting vs Ward. would love to see them fight. I think they will eventually. Ward needs a few "gimme" fights and establish himself again. GGG's star is on the rise. When they fight both guys will get the payday their waiting for


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

AzarZ said:


> Boxing has been shit last yr because of the politics n its defo affected Stevensons rep but Stevenson never got an ounce of the hype GGG has been getting n he was deservedly the foty in 2013.
> 
> Murrays defo underated fighter here in the uk but he's a limited fighter at best, got shitload of heart n deserves props for not being afraid to travel to other ppls backyard. Haven't seen his fight with Sturm, Martinez was done by the time Murray faced him n he fucked up his knee a few days before that fight.
> 
> Hes a good fighter no doubt but ppl are talking about him as if hes the next Tyson/Foreman/boxing great, the hype he gets is insane. He can cut of the ring well but that isn't hard when you're not exactly fighting elusive guys or guys with good lateral movements. His stamina is still highly questionable. No head movement, slow, seems as if he can't fight on the backfoot. No-one can test GGGs vulnerabilities at MW. I think Ward would school him 12-0 even with his inactivity. I think a prime Froch would put a beat down on GGG, i would even favour this version of Froch over him. If he doesn't carry his power up to 168 I can see other guys giving him fits too.


Firstly - stevenson is a ducking Bitch

Second, that version of Martinez whilst past prime, was still lot better than the version that fought Cotto, his knees were not injured, they weren't in good shape, but not injured either like he was vs Miguel

And you are questioning GGG stamina? he throws 70 punches a round as a KO artist - not many have ever thrown that many. He has decent head movement when he wants to, by the time Murray started catching him, the Body shots took the power out of his hands, GGG also has great balance and his starting head position is excellent. I do think Ward beats him, but no way in hell does he beat him 12-0, more like 8-4, 7-5 and thats due to him being bigger and having the style (clinches) to use his size, so he also has a style advantage, now with froch, I think a prime froch also edges him in a excellent fight, again he is much bigger and proven hence you have to give it to him, this froch get's KO'd in 8. Degale in my opinion is the only other fighter that gives GGG trouble and maybe Dirrel - depending on which dirrell it is.

I personally believe he's on the same level as andre ward in terms of skill on their own styles. it is also very easy to break apart any fighter like you have - Andre Ward - Lacks Stamina, Lacks power, last time his chin was tested he didn't do so well - Now I think Ward is one of the best, am simply demonstrating not a single fighter is perfect


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Boxing has been shit last yr because of the politics n its defo affected Stevensons rep but Stevenson never got an ounce of the hype GGG has been getting n he was deservedly the foty in 2013.
> 
> Murrays defo underated fighter here in the uk but he's a limited fighter at best, got shitload of heart n deserves props for not being afraid to travel to other ppls backyard. Haven't seen his fight with Sturm, Martinez was done by the time Murray faced him n he fucked up his knee a few days before that fight.
> 
> Hes a good fighter no doubt but ppl are talking about him as if hes the next Tyson/Foreman/boxing great, the hype he gets is insane. He can cut of the ring well but that isn't hard when you're not exactly fighting elusive guys or guys with good lateral movements. His stamina is still highly questionable. No head movement, slow, seems as if he can't fight on the backfoot. No-one can test GGGs vulnerabilities at MW. I think Ward would school him 12-0 even with his inactivity. I think a prime Froch would put a beat down on GGG, i would even favour this version of Froch over him. If he doesn't carry his power up to 168 I can see other guys giving him fits too.


Well said. Remind s me of the Lacy, Kessler and Bute hype


----------

